# Sage Largemouth fly rod for sale



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

Hey guys im not sure this is where I should be posting this, but I have a Sage largemouth bass fly rod for sale. Also in the mix is the special tapered line made for this rod. It has only been used 5 times at most. It is still like brand new and comes with a very nice sage rod case. If anyone is interested just comment and let me know or shoot me a pm. I would like to get $300 for it if possible. It is worth 395 new, and it is basically new.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Have a reel with it too?


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

No sorry there is not a reel with it. The reel I was using is now my steelhead reel. It is a great rod for big pike and bass flies though. It has an unbelievable load to it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I played with them 2 years running at the fly show. Wife got me the smallmouth rod for Xmas. I returned it. Been second guessing myself ever since. That shorter length and easy loading would be just the ticket for those days the shoulder is acting up. I am going to mull this one over if someone doesn't beat me to it.


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

Sounds good. Just let me know. Thanks FS


----------



## Ta5teless (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey there what are the Odds you still have this rod for sale? I am actually driving to the West side of the state tomorrow until Sunday. I couldmeet up in K-ZOO..

Thanks, 

Michael
248-255-8271


----------



## TA Bunker (Jan 29, 2004)

I have the smallmouth rod I am looking to get rid of. Brand new, line still in box. Let me know


----------



## Flightstopper (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah. I still have the rod for sale. I just sent you an email talking about it. I am actually at school in the U.P. right now, but would be more than happy to meet up with you in February when im home for spring break. Thanks-


----------

